# Raijintek Triton AM4 halterung?



## JanJake (2. März 2017)

Hallo,

hat hier noch wer eine Raijintek WaKü und will auch auf AM4 gehen?

Gibt es da schon etwas zu? Wäre super! Würde meinen Ryzen direkt unter Wasser setzen gerne.


----------



## Peitschenpaul (7. März 2017)

Raijintek wird (anscheinend) keine AM4 Halterungen für die Triton anbieten. Stattdessen soll etwas Neues die Triton komplett ersetzen... Leider, bin auch ein Triton Besitzer


----------



## meeen (7. März 2017)

Sieht aber auch nicht nach Raketenwissenschaft aus einen Adapter zubauen


----------



## Peitschenpaul (8. März 2017)

Könnte knapp werden... die Kühler/Pumpe Einheit der Triton ist ja riesig und die Lochabstände von AM4 sind gegenüber AM3+ nicht unbedingt günstiger für so einen, beinahe quadratischen, Kolloss geworden.

Ich denke dass das auch der Anlass für eine Neuentwicklung gewesen sein könnte


----------

